# Photoshop Pixel Bender Plugin Error (CS5 keeps closing)



## 512_SIR II (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm having an issue with photoshop cs5. I downloaded the Pixel Bender plugin from Adobes website and installed it exactly how it says to, yet everytime I go to click on it an error box comes up saying it encountered a problem and needs to close the program. Here is a quick video of what it's doing. 






Any ideas guys? Thanks


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2012)

Un-install it and try again.

Is your computer, virus and malware free?


----------



## 512_SIR II (Jan 22, 2012)

I tried that. Yes it is


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you routinely clean up your computer's Registry?

Do you have a registered copy of Ps CS5?

What OS are you using?


----------



## 512_SIR II (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure what cleaning my registry means. I'm not a computer person at all. Yes I have a real version of photoshop. I'm running windows xp on a laptop thats about 7 years old. My operating system is a 64bit and the version of photoshop im using is for a 32bit so could that be causing it? I don't know what those bit numbers mean


----------



## 512_SIR II (Jan 22, 2012)

Updated all my drivers and it didn't help


----------



## 512_SIR II (Jan 22, 2012)

apparently from what my computer friends tell me is that my video card can't support that plugin. so no matter what I do my computer will never be able to do it =[


----------

